
A lead generation CMS built for freelancers - madradavid
https://leadbear.com/
======
joshavant
Does anyone see a link to a demo of anything?

~~~
sandebert
Nope. And when I try to download it, as part of the Basic/Free plan, I don't
actually get a download. Just a request for my email.

Actually same request for all three plans. And I see no traffic from me
clicking them, meaning that they're not even validating the prices or interest
in the different plans.

